# Agressive Dalmatian!!



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

Really need some advice here. My 3 male dogs were out in the field with me today (as we are every day) , all of a sudden my dally (1yrold ) attacked my terrier (3yr old) then my german shep (2yr old) joined in  only lasted 20seconds they responded to my commands. 

I was changing their drinking water in the kennel & my dally started ............blowing , then growling then really getting aggressive, snapping forward at me, it was so out of character i thought there must have been a cat or something behind me, but no it was me he was charging at!!! I stood still , spoke softly to him thought he might have been upset over fighting with the other dogs. eventually he came to me seemed to be fine.

Later this evening, i had them out chasing ball & the row started again, more intense i had to seperate them, my young kids ran to the top of the slide out of harms way. Then the dally started again, bared his teeth , ran at me, snapping & backing me into the house ???? at this point i had my son put him in his kennel where , my dally has isolated him self since, i went to feed him tonight , was talking as i entered, seemed fine, as soon as i went to open his door , he sprang at me full force , luckily i could get the gate closed as he attacked it!!! I am heartbroken i dont know what i have done wrong??/
he has never shown any behaviour like this before, he's not sick, not injured from the fight, but has taken a hatered of me i cannot explain. I am his primary carer, excercise him , feed him talk ,to him all day he has been a pleasure & now i am afraid of him. Can some1 please advise, i have rang the vet & he wont see him until tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only advice I can offer is exactly what you're doing, get him seen by a vet ASAP. I'm assuming this has come on very suddenly.

Does he appear disoriented or "out of it" or anything like that? Any funny movements or stiffness?

Good thoughts to you, hope you can get to the bottom of whatever it is.


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

Sarah1983,

Yes very sudden, he has never had any issues, was fine all day just happenned!!! I have noticed since that he is isolating him self in his kennell, not coming out when he hears any one , excpt me then he rushes the gate. He is such a friendly fellow generally, real loveable & playful, top of his class, won lots of rossettes, no problem with other dogs.
He doesnt appear sick in any shape ,way or form . All his shots etc are up to date. I feel i have let him down some how, but i dont know how???? its breaking my heart


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would leave him alone, reduce lights if any, keep quiet, provide water and take him straight to vet in morning.

If you have a muzzle, I would use it to give yourself confidence before I took him and have company if you cannot get dog into cage, seatbelt.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SamP said:


> Really need some advice here. My 3 male dogs were out in the field with me today (as we are every day) , all of a sudden my dally (1yrold ) attacked my terrier (3yr old) then my german shep (2yr old) joined in  only lasted 20seconds they responded to my commands.
> 
> I was changing their drinking water in the kennel & my dally started ............blowing , then growling then really getting aggressive, snapping forward at me, it was so out of character i thought there must have been a cat or something behind me, but no it was me he was charging at!!! I stood still , spoke softly to him thought he might have been upset over fighting with the other dogs. eventually he came to me seemed to be fine.
> 
> ...


Are all the males Un neutered? At around a year old the Dally will be reaching sexual maturity, its possible something started them off at first maybe they both saw something and went for it. Males will compete and if he is around a year and un-neutered and especially if the others are too, then they could be starting to compete. Other thought any bitches around in season? even if not there they would leave a scent where they have urinated and males will smell a bitch in season over distances that can case males even if OK usually to compete sometimes.

If there were no other dogs around when you were changing the water in the kennel, and your sure it was solely directed at you, but was very soon after I can only assume that it may possibly be re-directed aggression where he was still keyed up.

Finally I can see possibly why they all had a fight again whilst chasing a ball,
toys are one of the triggers that will make dogs compete so that there could have been why it all kicked off again especially when adrenaline would be running high from earlier.

What isnt good though is the re-direction or the aggression shown to you.
Pain, illness, discomfort, and things like Hypo Thyroid can and do affect behaviour and make dogs aggresive. So he does need the vet to check him out deffinately. We have had cases on here with Hypo thyroid in a young Akita, Heart disease in a young rottie, that did cause out the blue attacks the akita on its female owner, and the rottie on I believe the brother or the owner who was staying so, illness can be a factor. So all might not be lost.

You need to avoud triggers between the dogs causing them to compete.
Main ones will be, Food, Chews, treats, toys, attention, confined spaces, times of hyper excitement like visitors coming and preparing for a walk. 
Until you have him verterinary assessed I would keep him away from the other dogs, last thing you want is another fight and/or re-direction at you.
At least until the vets seen him. If you need to move him from kennel or run one room to another, use treats (Other dogs out the way and nowhere near)
to coax or throw the treats to get him through door ways and then close doors on him if you have too.Dont use sudden quick movements trying to grab his collar etc. Try luring with food and treats and cajole him to do as you ask keep things low key as possible.

Other then that I would speak to Dalmatian welfare they will give help and advice if you are having problems obviously you cant ring tonight, but they might be able to throw some light on the behaviour advise you better
Here is a link to the website details on there for contact
Dalmatian Welfare

Actually there is two Dally welfares contacts on this one too
NoEDC Welfare Service - Home

Sorry cant offer any more immediate help, there isnt a lot you can really do on the internet.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Definitely get him checked by the vet then as it's so out of character. I assume the fighting with your other dogs is also out of character? Even if he's back to his usual self in the morning get him to the vets and tell them exactly what happened. Is there no way you can get him to the emergency vets tonight? Or get the emergency vet to him since he's attacking you whenever you go near him.


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank u sled dog hotel,

I also thought it was redirected agression, until i went out tonight 4hrs after the last incident that he backed me up into the house, but his agression towards me has got worse. He is in his run away from all other animals, as soon as he hears me coming he runs at the gate , bouncing off it!!! i have never heard a dog make such a noise , its not typical gowling but sounds like blowing as a bull would do, if i stay still then it escalates, so i think its best that i leave him alone for the night. My husband says he will take him to the vet as to tell u the truth i am afraid to go near him.
There are no other dogs around here for 4 miles & my other 2 dogs are neutered, Monty My dally is due to go in after xmas.
I have never seen a dog so stressed out at the sight of 1 person , & it came on so suddenly its shocking, so see a dog u have usually lying on the couch with u or on the floor chillin out to salivate & attack a gate to try to get at you is just gob smacking. Only 10hrs to get through before he can get to the vets .............& counting


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Nothing useful to add but just want to say I am thinking of you. Really hope you get to the bottom of this heartbreaking scenario very quickly. Best of luck at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SamP said:


> Thank u sled dog hotel,
> 
> I also thought it was redirected agression, until i went out tonight 4hrs after the last incident that he backed me up into the house, but his agression towards me has got worse. He is in his run away from all other animals, as soon as he hears me coming he runs at the gate , bouncing off it!!! i have never heard a dog make such a noise , its not typical gowling but sounds like blowing as a bull would do, if i stay still then it escalates, so i think its best that i leave him alone for the night. My husband says he will take him to the vet as to tell u the truth i am afraid to go near him.
> There are no other dogs around here for 4 miles & my other 2 dogs are neutered, Monty My dally is due to go in after xmas.
> I have never seen a dog so stressed out at the sight of 1 person , & it came on so suddenly its shocking, so see a dog u have usually lying on the couch with u or on the floor chillin out to salivate & attack a gate to try to get at you is just gob smacking. Only 10hrs to get through before he can get to the vets .............& counting


If he is salivating and attacking and Looks like he is completely out of it ie as regards to dilated pupils and the salavating, Im just wondering if he could have ingested something toxic or its some sort of epiform type of seizure.
There are many causes and types of seizure and animals will attack and bite during them. You can also get something called cluster seizures, that may explain the fear and panic and the behaviour.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Not the same as yours exacty but sounds like the possible sort of behaviour
and that it could be a possible answer

Many months before Jaff ever had a Tonic Clonic or Grand Mal seizure he would exhibit strange behaviors with the most recurring one being that he would look up at the ceiling, duck his head and cower as though the ceiling was coming down on him. He would constantly look back up as though he was checking on it. He'd keep his head lowered and would just roll his eyes up to look.

It was very frustrating because I knew that something wasn't right but when I would describe it to someone or even my vet it was dismissed as nothing. People would say he heard something like squirrels on the roof or the heat turning on.

The worst case of psychomotor behavior that Jaff exhibited ended with us taking him to the ER vet. We simply could not control him at home. He must have had some Grand Mal seizures during the day while I was at work. Up to this point he had never had daytime seizures so leaving him had not been a concern. When I got home from work and realized what had happened I gave him the rectal valium and we kept an eye on him. He had a few more Grand Mal seizures that night but nothing out of the ordinary for him. Jaff seemed to settle down and be done with the seizures after a few hours.

But a little while later from a dead sleep he bolted upright, sailed over the sofa and ran head first into the sliding glass door. He was completely panicked and looked like he was being chased by the hounds of hell. We were finally able to subdue him and calm him down again.

We went upstairs a little later to get ready for bed and he started again. He walked into a corner of our walk-in closet and began climbing straight up the wall. I have never seen anything like it.

Once we all recovered from those 2 episodes we got in bed and tried to relax. We put a baby gate across the bedroom doorway. He rested for a while and then from a dead sleep he ran straight over and through the gate and was climbing upward as he was running. That hallway is actually a balcony that overlooks our living room. He just about had a paw over the railing before my husband jumped out of bed, tripped over the gate and tackled him to the ground. He had been seconds from making it over the balcony. He was simply out of his mind. It was tragic to watch.

Maybe he is having some kind of Psycomotor seizure. Incidently Hypo thyroid that I suggested that can be linked to aggressive behaviour and seizures, an Auto immune form can make an early appearance before 3 years and earlier.
Ive got one with it and hers started with Odd behaviour and then lead to grand Mal seizures

If you want to search the website aboves come from here is link
you may find more matches.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels
Just click on table on contents. Even ingesting certain toxins can cause the sort of wild out of it behaviour.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive just had a nosey on one of the Dally Breed clubs to check Hereditary diseases, and apparently Epilepsy is not uncommon. As said though some things that are written off as Idiopathic epilepsy in dogs, which just means
seizures of unknown cause anway can be linked to loads of other physical problems.

Heres a link to the daily website about epilepsy. Also thinking about it its not uncommon that if a dog is fitting, for other dogs do jump in and attack them either, it can freak them out and they just attack what they dont understand.

British Dalmatian Club - Epilepsy


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

I shall take all ure advice into account thank you , what i dont get is why is it me ONLY he is behaving like this? My son is fretting about him & has been out to him although he is nervous , he has fed him , unsually Monty just stands back but shows no sign of aggression towards him. The cat even walked past & he paid no heed to her, just watched me in the distance. if it was redirected agression from me breaking up the row, how come my german shepherd isint bothered ?? How long do dogs hold onto this grudge for?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SamP said:


> I shall take all ure advice into account thank you , what i dont get is why is it me ONLY he is behaving like this? My son is fretting about him & has been out to him although he is nervous , he has fed him , unsually Monty just stands back but shows no sign of aggression towards him. The cat even walked past & he paid no heed to her, just watched me in the distance. if it was redirected agression from me breaking up the row, how come my german shepherd isint bothered ?? How long do dogs hold onto this grudge for?


dogs do not hold grudges, you are anthropomorphising the situation.

There is no point in speculation at the moment, the key issue is to keep yourself safe; things always look better in the morning.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SamP said:


> I shall take all ure advice into account thank you , what i dont get is why is it me ONLY he is behaving like this? My son is fretting about him & has been out to him although he is nervous , he has fed him , unsually Monty just stands back but shows no sign of aggression towards him. The cat even walked past & he paid no heed to her, just watched me in the distance. if it was redirected agression from me breaking up the row, how come my german shepherd isint bothered ?? How long do dogs hold onto this grudge for?


Has he been down to feed him since its all happened and whilst you have been on here, and you havent been down since? If so maybe it is some kind of seizure/toxin induced episode and he is comng out of it now. usually they are dazed and out of it for awhile after the eposode, but then slowly come round back to normal. If he was in some kind of "episode" you may have copped it because you happened to be the one to have the misfortune to be there at the time. When My girl had a seizure before her treatment, My OH panicked and tried to soothe her and got bitten for his pains, they dont know what they are doing or aiming at, although they are "concious" your not as such if that make sense, you certainly are not in control. I may as they say be barking up the wrong tree it was only you saying about the salivating which is a classic then describing the throwing himself at things manic behaviour, rang bells with stuff I had read about different types of seizure when researching to get my girl sorted out. I remembered about the type of seizure I posted and that was the first case history I found, there are others on there.

They dont hold grudges as such if we are possibly correct then its likely you just happened to be the unfortuanate one, wrong place wrong time.


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been out again about 10mins ago, no change he gets completley aggitated when i go near, he allows me as far as the gate, but if i go to go further he starts that blowing , then growling then snarling & runs at the gate, as if i am the devil him self. I wont go near him again , hubby is setting up the camera that we use for the mares foaling to try watch him to see if there is anything we are seeing. something is gone seriously wrong as my terrier wont even approach the kennel , he starts to shake & runs back into the house (**)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SamP said:


> I've been out again about 10mins ago, no change he gets completley aggitated when i go near, he allows me as far as the gate, but if i go to go further he starts that blowing , then growling then snarling & runs at the gate, as if i am the devil him self. I wont go near him again , hubby is setting up the camera that we use for the mares foaling to try watch him to see if there is anything we are seeing. something is gone seriously wrong as my terrier wont even approach the kennel , he starts to shake & runs back into the house (**)


Whatevers happened tonight, he is now very stressed and agitated, he is likely buzzing on adrenalin and just needs to calm down completely.
Your terrier is just freaked out about it. As long as at the moment he is fine with your hubby and son? I think you said, let them deal with it for now. The main thing is he is OK with them which is enough to get him to the vets where he needs to go tomorrow morning. I know its frightening and upsetting for you too, but its likely now you are so shocked and shaken up by it all, your nervousness and upset and his confusion at the moment are bouncing off each other. So I know you are worried and its an awful situation, and as hard as it because he is your dog, you do need to take a step back.

Hopefully the vet can throw some light on it in the morning. Keep us posted how you are getting on.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry nothing to add but hope the vet has some answers for you & he's a happy spot again asap xxx


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news? Have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Fingers crossed for your trip to the vets - really hope all is well. xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Also been thinking about you and hoping there's some good news.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

a thyroid-panel needs a minimum of FIVE measures: 
free & bound T-3, 
free & bound T-4, 
& Thyroid Stimulating Hormone [TSH] - possibly ANA as well [anti-nuclear antibody].

the lab that READS the panel is as crucial as the tests - 
the best is Michigan State Univ vet-labs, as they have the world's largest breed-specific database.

comparing a GSD to a Dal to an Akita is useless - they need accurate breed-normal ranges.

the test costs approx $85 USA, but is worth every penny IMO as it can reveal subclinical low-levels.

IF THE RESULTS are borderline-low, i'd ask my vet to try a short course of low-level thyroid-supps; 
about 3-weeks should reveal the results - if their behavior improves, that's a good sign.

thyroid-supps are lifelong, but luckily are inexpensive, once the needed dose is determined. :thumbup1: 
best of luck...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Probably way off put keep an eye on his peeing  my friends dally Charlie, is a stone former & if he is haveing problems he can get very grumpy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Probably way off put keep an eye on his peeing  my friends dally Charlie, is a stone former & if he is haveing problems he can get very grumpy.


Very good point actually I forgot all about the Urinary tract problems in the Dallies!!! Ive heard the pain and problems can be really bad.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

What a distressing experience.

I hope that it is an illness as anything else will be more difficult to tackle. 

And I hope that it can be cured.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Probably way off put keep an eye on his peeing  my friends dally Charlie, is a stone former & if he is haveing problems he can get very grumpy.


Ditto to this


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Probably way off put keep an eye on his peeing
> my friends dally, Charlie, is a stone former & if he's having problems he can get very grumpy.


it's a form of GOUT - hereditary in Dals; an inability to metabolize certain purines.


----------



## hyperwiz (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, but if he's got an illness of any sort, would the aggression just project itself on HER and for the dog to be fine with everyone else? That is what I don't understand. How could it be an illness causing the aggression in that case

Some enlightenment would be kind.........


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

hyperwiz said:


> Yes, but if he's got an illness of any sort, would the aggression just project itself on HER and for the dog to be fine with everyone else? That is what I don't understand. How could it be an illness causing the aggression in that case
> 
> Some enlightenment would be kind.........


If he's had a seizure or a sudden pain or something and feels "wrong" or in pain then it could well be that he's associated that bad feeling with the person who was near him at the time it happened, which was the OP. I get the impression from the OPs posts that the dog is hiding from everyone else rather than being his normal self with them.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

As the OP drastically changed an aspect of their appearance recently?

Dyed their hair for example?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> As the OP drastically changed an aspect of their appearance recently?
> 
> Dyed their hair for example?


You never know Banjo hates a hat OH got for christmas last year   but is'nt as bad as the description the OP posted, he just mumbles even more.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hyperwiz said:


> ... if he's got an illness... would the aggro just project itself on HER & the dog be fine with everyone else?
> That's what I don't understand. How could it be an illness causing the aggro in that case?


if the dog ASSOCIATES the pain / nausea / ____ , whatever, with her presence, then yes - 
essentially, the dog blames the particular person for the injury / illness, & wants to avoid that person.

when the person approaches, the dog WARNS her/him away, to avoid the expected [pain / sickness, 
or other previously-associated 'bad thing' which happened while the dog was in their presence].

EX: 
the dog attempted to void urine while the other dogs & the woman were nearby; a hunk of 'gravel' 
in the bladder was squeezed into the ureter, creating sudden sharp pain & causing the dog to assault 
the other dog; the OWNER was there, so she, too, is associated with this pain arriving out of the blue. 
the dog is in terrible pain, startled & defensive; everyone there at the time is tarred with the same brush: 
one or more of them 'caused' that pain. 

Cats are especially prone to serious aggro / attacks when pain occurs, they presume that the person, cat, 
dog, whomever agent IS THE CAUSE of their pain - & will attack that person weeks or months later, 
since they recall the pain & strongly associate the presence of that individual WITH the pain: it's her or his fault.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I did not know there was such a thing as an aggressive dalmatian, definitely some sort of health thing I would have thought.

I do wish she would come back and tell us what is happening. It's been two days.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I did not know there was such a thing as an aggressive dalmatian, definitely some sort of health thing I would have thought.
> 
> I do wish she would come back and tell us what is happening. It's been two days.


They can be very aggressive  its the guard dog in them, but to suddenly turn is a bit 

Hope OP & spot are ok


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I did not know there was such a thing as an aggressive Dalmatian...


i'm sorry to burst a bubble of fond belief,  but aggro in Dals is actually quite common - 
in fact, territorial aggro [defending their home, the garden/yard, etc] toward strangers begins around 
5-MO in most Dal-pups.

they're also prone to RG / resource-guarding of items, which may be food, toys, their bed, their BODY, etc.

when they were working as coach-horses & firehouse-dogs, they not only watched the stable & horses, 
they GUARDED the luggage of the travelers when coaches stopped at inns to have a meal or stay overnite, 
they GUARDED the water-wagon or the fire-truck from anyone trying to steal equipment or interfere at a fire, 
& so on - the chaos of a fire or the inevitable confusion of stage-stops are magnetic opportunities for theft, 
malicious mischief, or simple intrusion - kids or adults may make free with the horses, etc.

the turfy aspect of a Dal is something many puppy-buyers are sadly ignorant about, & when their baby begins 
to growl or bark threateningly at strangers as the pup approaches puberty, they are often shocked. 

this sometimes results in the pup / dog being surrendered, as the owner was not prepared to cope with such 
behavior, & is dismayed & frightened when it begins; it's imperative IMO for Dal-breeders to TELL buyers 
that a Dal-pup is not simply a spotty clown, but a working-breed which still has guarding instincts.

LOADS of happy encounters with friendly strangers, plus teaching the pup/dog that people are capable 
of deciding who may or may not enter the family-home, & the dog can relax & let them do so, 
will allay the young dog's worry & reduce their suspicion of unknown visitors.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

How sad & traumatic, do hope everything there is a happier end to this


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> i'm sorry to burst bubble of fond belief,  but aggro in Dals is actually quite common -
> in fact, territorial aggro [defending their home, the garden/yard, etc] toward strangers begins around
> 5-MO in most Dal-pups.
> 
> ...


Well I never did!

A friend has had three, all friendly and there is one we meet while walking who always plays with mine. Never having wanted one, I have no idea about their traits to be honest.

Come to think of it, I did have an encounter with one when I was dropping my daughter's friend off years ago. It came out of one of the houses growling and snarling at me. I told it to pee off, that it wasn't frightening anybody, and it went back indoors!


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry for not replying sooner , but this has been one of the hardest times in my life, Monty was put to sleep last night 12/11/11 & is now buried under the apple tree in the back garden.

Since Sunday the vet has been doing all sorts of test on him, nothing unusal showed up, he was 100% healthy dog. His aggression towards me never subsided , yesterday he turned on my Husband giving him stitches across his hand , then he turned on the vet , was just sitting there & pounced. The vet i have specialises in dogs & even he was shocked. My Monty was a beautiful , gentle , playful boy, I *do not want anyone thinking this is a trate in dally's* the vet simply explained to me that is brain was firing as it should. 
I Thank you all for your help & concern , I know you will all understand what a hard time this is for me & my family & indeed for my others dogs here. 
For those that belive in prayer , spare a thought today for a *Wonderful Boy "MONTY"* that gave us his best & for that i am so grateful for!!!!!!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I am really choked up for you. You have without a doubt done what is right for Monty as he was clearly suffering. I wish I could find words to help you but I know that words don't mean much right now. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SamP said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner , but this has been one of the hardest times in my life, Monty was put to sleep last night 12/11/11 & is now buried under the apple tree in the back garden.
> 
> Since Sunday the vet has been doing all sorts of test on him, nothing unusal showed up, he was 100% healthy dog. His aggression towards me never subsided , yesterday he turned on my Husband giving him stitches across his hand , then he turned on the vet , was just sitting there & pounced. The vet i have specialises in dogs & even he was shocked. My Monty was a beautiful , gentle , playful boy, I *do not want anyone thinking this is a trate in dally's* the vet simply explained to me that is brain was firing as it should.
> I Thank you all for your help & concern , I know you will all understand what a hard time this is for me & my family & indeed for my others dogs here.
> For those that belive in prayer , spare a thought today for a *Wonderful Boy "MONTY"* that gave us his best & for that i am so grateful for!!!!!!


How positively awful for you. I don't know what to say.

No matter what the vet tested for, I am convinced there was something wrong with his brain to turn like that on the people who loved him and whom he had always loved. As previously said, if it were just you he may have associated you with something bad, but to turn on all of you? Something not quite right.

Rest in Peace, Monty.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> How positively awful for you. I don't know what to say.
> 
> No matter what the vet tested for, I am convinced there was something wrong with his brain to turn like that on the people who loved him and whom he had always loved. As previously said, if it were just you he may have associated you with something bad, but to turn on all of you? Something not quite right.
> 
> Rest in Peace, Monty.


 Yes, I agree. Really sounds like some malfunction in his brain. He is at peace now.


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like it was mental lapse aggression, poor boy, his brain just wasn't working properly 

You did the right thing for him and there wasn't anything that you could have done to prevent it OP.

Run free Monty & thinking of you and your family at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Im Sorry to read about Monty but I think you did what was best for him. I do believe there was something medically wrong with Monty. 

RIP Monty.


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss i agree with the others it really does sound like there was something wrong for him to just turn like that & so quickly you have done the right thing you & he would not of been happy to carry on like that. RIP Monty


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My thought's are with you all, run free at the bridge beautiful Monty xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry  A friend of mine recently spent a fortune on behaviourists and medical tests for her dog because of sudden, unprovoked aggression like what you describe. There was no definite diagnosis for him either. I was so hoping the outcome would be better for you but I agree that you did the right thing.

Good thoughts to you and your family. RIP Monty.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.

You did what was best as dogs, like us, can be born with and/or develop mental illnesses and not everything can be cured.

My condolences


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry, Im sure that you and the vets did everything you could to try to find out what caused it, whatever it was though it was obviously becoming worse, which did not leave you with any option.

Im sure that up until this unfortunate incident, Monty did have a wonderful life with you and knew that he was much loved.

May your spirit run forever free in sinshine Monty, at peace now.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RIP Monty xx.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for this horrible situation; you've clearly been going through hell. You've done the right thing, and Monty had a good life with you before, being loved. Just so shocking he became ill so suddenly. Try to remember the happy times


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

I just wanted to say THANK YOU , for all your support. It means a lot at this time. I'm at a loss for words so just THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

How awful for you, but you done what was best for him xx RIP Monty xx


----------



## wilsdog (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry it was such a tragic ending to your story. RIP Monty.
Being the owner of a cocker cross I have heard Rage syndrome all day long but never experienced it , I know many say it doesn't even exist, but wondered if this may have been a similar problem for Monty??
I offer my sincere sympathy for you in the the decision you had to make.
x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for you all . He is at peace now just remember him as he was .

RIP sweet spotty x


----------



## katiesonfire (Dec 14, 2011)

rip to the darling, i am so sorry to hear this.


----------

